# Who do I reach out to about broken/neglected ports?



## eldaemon (Dec 15, 2021)

audio/soundtouch won't fetch as the source URL changed, and the maintainer is unresponsive. I've written a patch which fixes it.






						259731 – audio/soundtouch: Fails to fetch: GitLab: Service Unavailable (repository moved), FreeBSD distcache: size mismatch: expected 523946, actual 523846
					






					bugs.freebsd.org
				




Not sure who to ask about merging that in, or changing port ownership.

Thanks!


----------



## Alain De Vos (Dec 15, 2021)

I just compiled soundtouch and it succeeded.
Then i cleaned my distfiles&compilation was succes.
Try 2021Q4 , if that fails try main branch. It should work. Can you post your make log ?


----------



## scottro (Dec 15, 2021)

If there's no port maintainer listed in the port's Makefile, you can fill out a problem report.  https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/


----------



## SirDice (Dec 15, 2021)

Contact the freebsd-ports@ mailing list.



> The time limit for a maintainer to respond to a PR is two weeks. After that period, if it is a minor change, any ports committer can commit the change. If it is a major change (e.g., would require a regression run), please contact portmgr first.





> A maintainer who does not respond to any port issues for 3 months may be reset by any ports committer.











						Policies of the Ports Management Team: Maintainers and Committers
					

FreeBSD is an operating system used to power modern servers, desktops, and embedded platforms.




					www.freebsd.org


----------



## Alain De Vos (Dec 15, 2021)

There is currently in quarterly a size mismatch & checksum error for soundtouch & a path problem. But these can easily be patched.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Dec 15, 2021)

I found 3 problems in the port which can all be solved following procedure below:

Problem 1.
The size is not ok.
To solve add the following at the end of /etc/make.conf

```
.if ${.CURDIR:M*/audio/soundtouch}
DISABLE_SIZE=yes
.endif
```

Problem 2.
The checksum is not ok.
To solve, go to /usr/ports/audio/soundtouch.

Use the following as distfile:

```
TIMESTAMP = 1617884272
SHA256 (soundtouch-soundtouch-762f56024b7ade81f6565903161dffec0ad4741e_GL0.tar.gz) = e4c54cb6088e1d483eeb16d1fd6fc2236d2c7cd86e7141411d150099fb8a1da6
SIZE   (soundtouch-soundtouch-762f56024b7ade81f6565903161dffec0ad4741e_GL0.tar.gz) = 0
```

Problem 3.
The path is not ok.
Go to /usr/ports/audio/soundtouch
make a directory work
mkdir work
goto work
cd work
create a softlink :

```
ln -s ./soundtouch-762f56024b7ade81f6565903161dffec0ad4741e-762f56024b7ade81f6565903161dffec0ad4741e ./soundtouch-762f56024b7ade81f6565903161dffec0ad4741e
```

Now make should finish succesfully.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Dec 15, 2021)

Addendum , my procedure works manually, when you go to the directory and do a make ,make install.
It fails for poudriere , as you cannot intervene.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Dec 17, 2021)

Cross-reference:









						Manual intervenence for some ports. · Issue #964 · freebsd/poudriere
					

Not using poudriere you are able to fix problems. E.g. audio/soundtouch manually : See : https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/who-do-i-reach-out-to-about-broken-neglected-ports.83348/ But manual inte...




					github.com
				





Also:



cy@ said:


> Poudriere doesn't apply patches. It uses the ports infrastructure to apply patches through the patch target. Put your patches into the files/ directory of whatever port you want to patch.



Overlays might help in some cases. 

<https://github.com/freebsd/poudriere/wiki/poudriere-bulk.8-devel#synopsis>

<https://github.com/freebsd/poudriere/wiki/poudriere-testport.8-devel>


----------



## eldaemon (Dec 29, 2021)

SirDice said:


> Contact the freebsd-ports@ mailing list.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you! I reported this to them.


----------

